# Commissar Yarrick-Overpriced?



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone use Commissar Yarrick? He is a lot of points you could get so much for xxx points(5 less points then Vulkan Hestan, close to 200) with IG it hardly seems worth it for a character with 3 wounds and a 4+ save he has a storm bolter and a hotshot pistol eye which is kool but when looking at any other HQs at that high of a price it doesnt sound all that impressive.I would love to hear some stories of how amazing he is and that you like using him please change my perspective


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think you can post specific points for characters, I think it could get the website shut down or something, might want to edit your pos so you won't get busted...but anyhow yeah i think he is overpriced he has no invuln. save and the rerolling to wound force field isn't as effective as you'd believe it to be. Even his PF attacks aren't really glamourous, a SM captain with a relic blade could do the same damage and strike first with an invuln save, which is still below his price tag. I think the reason why he's worth taking is probably beacuse he makes everyone fearless in his group and that he has Iron Will, otherwise you're better off having Straken or Creed if you want a SC.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not so sure. I've only used him once, and he went on to make back half again his points cost. The re-roll wounds ability is incredably useful (took on about 15-20 ork boyz, and was only wounded 2-3 times per round). Also, the ability to stand up on a 3+ meant that I could achieve my moral-victory objective (kill off the tank dropping pie-plates on me. I didn't have anything left at the end, but that's beside the point!). Add in his squad boost abilities and Eternal Warrior, and I think he's about right.

He is still pricey for guard, but given what he can do I still consider him in my armies.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think if anyone/thing has the power to come back onto their legs are worth their points everytime-less your really unlucky


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah yarrick great, his not the best character ever, but he never was...

like most IG hero there meant to slow down SM, but again he wont die and that really annoys ppl!... also attach him to a combined 50 many squad and watch ur opposition face drop


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd use him, just for the model, thats reason enough, why worry about pts cost when your troops are so cheap anyway


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

i used him in a 10 man unit of ogrins it was funny as hell 41 s 6 attacks (ogrins) and 4 attacks from yarrick in cc all can re role to hit. now that's an expensive unit in a 1500p game over a third of my points. but my god nothing stud in there way (because most were running the other way ha).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Shame you can't have Warrior Weapons any more. Yarrick +50 Men with Warrior Weapons = Fearless Reroll to hit with 150+ Attacks.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

He is an impressive character to say the least but Straken and Creed together are definintely worth more. However, it can't be said how cool it is to see him crush orks in hand to hand combat...


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

When he gets back up after being killed, its all worth the irritated expression of your opponent...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The best part of his getting up is, he's not in CC when he does, so if he and a unit charges something, and it gets oblitorated in the opponent's CC phase, then he gets up out of combat in your phase, you can shoot said unit with whatnot, then have him charge in and clean up the last bits. ( or send in another unit to give him a hand  )


----------

